
Built a cool product but can't get traction?  Me too and I think I can help - lovedev
I&#x27;m a developer who&#x27;s always building (what I think are cool) side projects.  Once I get far enough into the project, I run into the same problems (and I think there are others like me).<p>I don&#x27;t have time for sales or marketing so the app doesn&#x27;t get much traction and ends up in my github graveyard, never seeing the light of day.  I want to help fix this for myself and others like me.<p>I&#x27;m currently building an app that let&#x27;s you publish your side projects and connect you to people willing to help your project get some traction (sales&#x2F;marketing).<p>Let&#x27;s connect you to some people willing to go out, spread the word, and do some sales so you can focus on what inspires you (building cool sh*t).  You can build, they can sell.  Choose to split the profits or just do it for the love of the game.<p>Love it?  Hate it?  Dumbest idea you&#x27;ve heard in a while?<p>I&#x27;d love some feedback
======
virken
Nice idea - makes sense on the surface - but I wonder if a 3rd party can
actually do what the visionary cannot - yes they have sales and marketing
chops - but they need the story, the connection to the original use case, and
to provide feedback to the "too busy" developer - there are lots of "better
mousetraps" that "should" sell, but often it takes the inventor, meeting the
customer, sharing the passion, sharing the vision - to inspire an early
adopter to take the leap...

~~~
lovedev
I couldn't agree more with the connection and inspiration of the visionary
being one of the most valuable pieces.

To give a bit more backstory, I have been the visionary time and time again. I
found that my connection to the use case, passion, and vision helped me build
great products. After all, I'm a developer and I love building out the passion
projects that I want to see in the world. But even as the passionate
visionary, I kept finding myself hitting the same wall. I have a full-time job
and I love building software, but I'm not a salesman. I'm not a marketer, and
I certainly don't have time to do all three jobs. This led to a bit of
burnout, loss of inspiration, and eventually a bigger github graveyard.

Don't get me wrong, I know that without a visionary the project is dead before
it even began. My whole goal with this app is to help fellow developers and
visionaries find help to bring their projects to life.

It's tough being a one-man (or one-woman) show. Developing, selling,
marketing, getting feedback, among other jobs is tough! Especially for your
passion side-projects.

Let's get you visionaries some help. Let's get those projects out into the
world. Let's stop adding to our github graveyards. Let's make some money while
doing it.

PUT AN END TO GITHUB GRAVEYARDS. LET YOUR PROJECTS LIVE. GET PAID FOR YOUR
WORK.

------
theuncommon
Interesting idea. So it's essentially a marketplace for connecting business
owners with a side project to marketers? What makes it different from a
freelance platform?

~~~
lovedev
That's a great question!

The app is basically a place for developers and sales to get together and help
each other out. Developers are constantly working on side projects, it's just
how we operate. Constantly creating and building cool things we want to see in
the world. These side projects too often get put on the shelf, never used.
This is what I call the github graveyard.

This app isn't so much to "find someone to do a job for me", "find the perfect
co-founder", or to "build a company" like so many apps out there already do.
The goal of this app is to bring to life the projects on the shelf. To revive
the github graveyard, and maybe make some extra cash while you do it.

There are so many great ideas just sitting, unused because developers simply
don't have the time/motivation to go out and sell the thing. After all, we
have side projects for the love of building. Not the love of selling and
marketing.

From a sales perspective, you get access to great products with sales
potential.

From the dev perspective, it gives your project a chance to live while
granting them the luxury of being able to focus on building (not sales).

Both parties have an opportunity to make a good chunk of change on the side.

------
slipwalker
how do you "outsource" passion ? the creator has it ( maybe too much ) and the
sleazy-over-the-counter-salesperson doesn't at all... it then goes down to
equity on the yet-another-product-to-sell.

~~~
lovedev
Now THAT is a tough question. I'm not sure I agree with the "sleazy-over-the-
counter-salesperson doesn't at all" part, but I can sympathize with the
sentiment.

Nobody wants to give up their golden project, to someone that doesn't care as
much as them.

Hopefully this app will do justice in providing equal incentives for both
sides. Like I said in my comment to @theuncommon:

This app isn't so much to "find someone to do a job for me", "find the perfect
co-founder", or to "build a company" like so many apps out there already do.
The goal of this app is to bring to life the projects on the shelf. To revive
the github graveyard, and maybe make some extra cash while you do it.

There are so many great ideas just sitting, unused because developers simply
don't have the time/motivation to go out and sell the thing. After all, we
have side projects for the love of building. Not the love of selling and
marketing.

From a sales perspective, you get access to great products with sales
potential.

From the dev perspective, it gives your project a chance to live while
granting you the luxury of being able to focus on building (not sales).

Both parties have an opportunity to make a good chunk of change on the side.

------
lovedev
If you're interested in this project, I made some surveys to try and drive
more feedback. Help me out!

Sales Survey:
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/VTMT6TC](https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/VTMT6TC)

Developer Survey:
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/37H5XBC](https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/37H5XBC)

------
lovedev
Got the MVP up and running today! Please give it a try and let me know how it
goes! Any and all feedback is much appreciated!

www.githustle.com

